# Help finding sub



## d2freak82 (Feb 6, 2010)

I recently had an hcca 15D2 competition series that I've blown, omg that thing beat down... but beings that it's over 10 years old ya know it's seen a lot of action
I'm looking for a sub that is well deffinately good for the money but money is not really an issue for this... because I don't really want to buy another sub for a long time
I want a sub with good sound, and beats the hell down.... any ideas, thinking more of getting a 10" but I'd like to get 1 that's really good instead of 2 or more
please help


----------



## SpecV (Mar 26, 2009)

Look at Sundown...for the money the SA-10 would probably be good for you. And for the money you could go to a 12" or 2-10". I have 4 sa-8's and I cannot wait to install, probably gonna end up pissing the wife off and just putting them in this weekend.


----------



## d2freak82 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have nothing against sundown audio, heard a lot of good about their amps, seen a lot of people with them.
I just said in my post I'd like to run 1 10, then you recommend 12's and 2 10's... and SA's low line series? I'm looking at this sub lasting the next 10 years and I want 1 that is absolutely amazing, thankyou for taking the time to post though and good luck with the install, and the wife lol


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Vehicle? Power available? Enclosure type? Musical preferences?


----------



## d2freak82 (Feb 6, 2010)

lol I love when people ask what vehicle it goes in, in my opinion that really would make no difference in this.
Enclosure type also personally I would think would make no difference, I asked for the best sounding sub for both SQ and SPL basically, just want an amazing sub all around in a 10".... but just for argument sake I generally run ported although I'm not against sealed though generally ported is louder, sealed was more designed for speed metal which I don't listen to.. it does give you a tighter response and a good deep sound, so I'm not against it.

Now the amp, that would deffinately have a big difference, need to run 1ohm as that's where I'm gonna get the most power so I would prefer a dual 2ohm or quad 4. The amp is PA BAMF 5500D
Music, well I would say that ties into the enclosure type, I listen to a of different music, hip hop, alternative, rock, dunno little of everything... but not speed metal like I say... once again box type is not an issue I can build whatever one.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

DD 9510

Contact PWK for a box design.


----------



## Abob89 (Mar 2, 2010)

Something similar to the HCCA would be like an MTX 9500. They're bulletproof, nasty loud and sound decent considering that they're MTX's SPL sub.
http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwoofers/t9500_sub.cfm

Focusing more on the SQ aspect but still impressively loud would be like a Image Dynamics IDMAX. Major SQ on those subs and very very reasonable price-wise.
http://www.imagedynamicsusa.com/products.php?Family_Id=4&Product_Id=19

Both available in 10's and both available as Dual 2's.


----------



## davvv (Oct 27, 2009)

i would recommend the mtx 9500 too. I have the mtx 8500 in a 1 cubic foot box and no matter how much i push it, it keeps going. I have it in a lexus (the gastank is behind the rear seat and the trunk is completly sealed off from the cabin only a couple a little holes on the rear deck and it pounds i was looking to get an 9500 too. lol u just cant blow it


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

fish said:


> DD 9510


Digital Designs (SPL-Audio) South Africa

Why compromise? >>> 



> DD 9510f-4.0 320 oz. magnet
> 
> 10" (USA) The NEW Handbuilt SPL-woofer 9500-(F)series from DD with dual 3" coils. EROM surround. Dual 4.0 ohm voice coils.
> 1500/3000/6000W


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

i decided to go apx 10 when i was going for a 10. 5000 rms cant go wrong. it sounds pretty damn good tuned to 38 hz.


----------

